# Fish identification help



## Crappie Slayr (Mar 6, 2010)




----------



## Crappie Slayr (Mar 6, 2010)

Does anyone know what this is it looks almost like a cichlid/sunfish/warmouth My son caught it at constitution park in Louisville


----------



## rsdata (Mar 26, 2015)

Warmouth... pretty common wherever there are bluegills


----------



## Whitefin (Sep 4, 2008)

Cichlid. Possibly a female Jack Dempsey


----------



## RJH68 (Sep 3, 2019)

Almost looks like a talapia


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

I thought warmouth at first too, but tail and fins are wrong. Pretty sure talapia is correct, you can buy them to stock in ponds.


----------



## wallydogg (Mar 23, 2015)

Crappie Slayr said:


> View attachment 373247
> View attachment 373249
> View attachment 373249


for sure talapia. Caught them in s. carolina


----------



## wolfenstein (Jan 6, 2014)

I'd think if has small teeth, warmouth. Otherwise, green sunfish.


----------



## wolfenstein (Jan 6, 2014)

Are tilapia related to bluegill? Guess I never saw one whole. And, if so, why do the taste like crap?


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

wolfenstein said:


> Are tilapia related to bluegill? Guess I never saw one whole. And, if so, why do the taste like crap?


Because they eat crap.


----------



## landen daugstrup (Jan 15, 2020)

its NOT a native fish its a type of Cichlid


----------



## Karl Wolf (Apr 26, 2020)

Most definitely not a warmouth,green sunfish or any fish native to Ohio. I've gotten a few types of tilapia from Florida and I dont think it's a tilapia either. From first sight,I'm going with Jack Dempsey like others have said.
That fish will die as cooler temperatures set in most likely.
That's the only reason our rivers and lakes aren't full of so many warm exotics like Florida 
Tilapia are native to Africa,no relation to bluegill whatsoever.
Jack Dempsey are from south America

**After looking at the top photo more closely, its 100% jack Dempsey** 
Congrats on your aquarium release catch,lol.


----------



## Karl Wolf (Apr 26, 2020)

Also, fresh caught wild tilapia are delicious. All the store bought/restuarant tilapia you folks eat is imported and raised in literal sewage ponds in Asia.


----------



## Eyes on te ice (Dec 7, 2018)

Karl Wolf said:


> Also, fresh caught wild tilapia are delicious. All the store bought/restuarant tilapia you folks eat is imported and raised in literal sewage ponds in Asia.


Yep they raise there chickens in cages over top the ponds with an open wire floor and the fish eat the chicken crap as it falls through! You people need to do your home work when buying any food from Asia! NASTY!


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

Looks as though you caught it on some piece of meat like shrimp. If so, it’s not tilapia. 
Cichlids are awesome eating. mid anyone has some big oscars they want to get rid of, fillet them. They have a swordfish or shark like meaty consistency.


----------



## Karl Wolf (Apr 26, 2020)

Lewzer said:


> Looks as though you caught it on some piece of meat like shrimp. If so, it’s not tilapia.
> Cichlids are awesome eating. mid anyone has some big oscars they want to get rid of, fillet them. They have a swordfish or shark like meaty consistency.


While many believe tilapia only eat pure detritus, they are opportunist feeders. All the wild ones I caught in the Myakka river and Ocklawaha river were on little worms.
Truly I dont know if they would pick up a piece of shrimp though.

Oscars and Mayan chiclids are truly delicious, I used to get them out of the canals in the Ft. LAUDERDALE area, along with Mayan chiclids out of the Peace river.

You're the first person I've ever seen mention eating oscars.


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

https://www.pinterest.com/fishforpets/jack-dempsey-fish/


Florida Perch?


----------



## EB1221 (May 24, 2012)

Doboy, thanks for the video. sure looks like that blue tilapia.


----------



## guppygill (May 8, 2004)

Defiantly not a warmouth


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

Black Crappie


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

Pretty sure Karl is right...a Jack Dempsey.


----------



## Carpn (Apr 5, 2004)

Pretty cool catch . 

I'll vouch for wild tilapia being delicious. We shot alot of them in various places in Texas while bowfishing . Made great table fare .


----------



## loomis82 (Nov 27, 2012)

Definitely a cross between a white and black crappie


----------



## wilsoncastaway (Jun 18, 2012)

Crappie Slayr said:


> View attachment 373247
> View attachment 373249
> View attachment 373249





Crappie Slayr said:


> Does anyone know what this is it looks almost like a cichlid/sunfish/warmouth My son caught it at constitution park in Louisville


Its a jewel cichlid although it is way bigger than any i have ever had in my aquarium. Definitely not Jack Dempsey it is most definitely a cichlid though.


----------



## Evinrude58 (Apr 13, 2011)

Yep that is a fish.


----------



## Karl Wolf (Apr 26, 2020)

Evinrude58 said:


> Yep that is a fish.


----------



## CCD (Apr 18, 2013)

tilapia.


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

There are over 1600 types of cyclids, including over 100 types of talapia, many of which look very similar. Gonna be tough to narrow it down too much beyond calling it a cyclid of some type.


----------



## crg (Dec 7, 2006)

jack dempsey cichlid.I keep 14 tropical freshwater aquariums and breed multiple species. Here is a pic of my fish rack


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

wilsoncastaway said:


> Its a jewel cichlid although it is way bigger than any i have ever had in my aquarium. Definitely not Jack Dempsey it is most definitely a cichlid though.


It's most definitely a Jack Dempsey.


----------



## 68bucks (Aug 17, 2013)

Looks like a tilapia to me. Stock them in my pond to eat muck.


----------



## Jim white (Feb 19, 2018)

68bucks said:


> Looks like a tilapia to me. Stock them in my pond to eat muck.


Where ya get them a friend of mine has a old hog farm pond an want something to help clean it up


----------



## RJH68 (Sep 3, 2019)

Jim white said:


> Where ya get them a friend of mine has a old hog farm pond an want something to help clean it up










Jones fish stocks them in the spring, they are to be harvested in the fall since they will not survive the winter. They sell them per lb.


----------



## 68bucks (Aug 17, 2013)

There's a few places to get them. Last time I got them at The Fin Farm in Ridgeville Corners. You can usually get them late May, early June. Water has to be above 50 degrees for them to live.


----------



## Jim white (Feb 19, 2018)

They don't exactly give them away do they lol. Thanks I'll let my buddy know


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

That's per pound, not per fish.


----------



## RichSac (May 16, 2017)




----------



## RichSac (May 16, 2017)

Top pic in previous post is Jack Dempsey and can be caught in freshwaters of Mexico. Bottom pic is Tilapia. 

In my opinion, the mouth gives it away. You caught a Jack Dempsey.

https://mexican-fish.com/jack-dempsey/


----------



## wolfenstein (Jan 6, 2014)

Ugh, over it. Please lock thread. Lol


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

RichSac said:


> Top pic in previous post is Jack Dempsey and can be caught in freshwaters of Mexico. Bottom pic is Tilapia.
> 
> In my opinion, the mouth gives it away. You caught a Jack Dempsey.
> 
> https://mexican-fish.com/jack-dempsey/


Exactly...the jack dempsey has a defined mouth.


----------

